# IIS Seltsames Log



## üäpöol (18. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen Webserver mit IIS installiert. Seit heute tritt das seltsame Problem auf, dass sich ein PC ständig über Port 80 und 21 mit dem Server verbindet (steht zumindest im Log). Der PC hat eine lokale IP Adresse und ist zufällig mein Laptop. Mein Laptop ist zwar an, aber verbindet sich nicht mit dem Server. Woran liegt's?


----------



## chans (18. August 2012)

Hi üäpöol,

was genau ist das Problem? Du findest im IIS log Einträge, dass sich dein Laptop über Port 21/80 zu dem IIS verbindet? Benutzt du den IIS in Verbindung mit Windows Server 2008 und Domain? 

Gruß
Chans


----------



## üäpöol (18. August 2012)

Genau, mein Laptop soll sich angeblich verbinden, was er aber nicht wirklich tut, oder zumindest sehe ich nichts davon.
Tut mir Leid, dass ich so auf dem Schlauch stehe, aber was ist "Windows Server 2008" und was meinst du mit Domain? Ich beschäftige mich erst seit wenigen Tagen damit.

EDIT:
Das Notebook verbindet sich in regelmäßigen Abständen (10 min.).


----------



## chans (18. August 2012)

Mit Domain meine ich Active Directory. Benutzt du den Windows 2008 Server nur als IIS oder nutzt du Ihn als Active Directory, um Benutzer im Netzwerk damit zu verwalten?

Schau dir auf deinem Laptop mit dem Befehl "netstat -a" einmal deine aktiven Verbindungen an und schaue mal in der Liste, ob deine IIS Server IP dort auftaucht und welcher Port genutzt wird.

Den Befehl startest du übrigens über die cmd ;-)

Gruß
Chans


----------



## üäpöol (18. August 2012)

Ich benutze den Server nur als IIS, oder zumindest weiß ich von nichts anderem. netstat habe ich sogar schon gemacht, aber es wird komischerweise nicht auf den Server zugegriffen.

EDIT:
Es wird übrigens als HTTP Methode nur HEAD verwendet, was mir aber nicht weiterhilft.


----------

